# My size vs Tuckers size



## MyBayQHFilly (May 13, 2014)

You are fine.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you kidding? that horse is a rock! you and he will be fine.

I am bigger than you and riding a smaller horse. I do feel a bit of concern, but were I your size I woudl not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're fine! I'm pretty sure I'm bigger than you and my gelding is the same size (just a little bit heavier-built). I actually don't feel bad riding mine at all because I know he's sturdy enough to handle me and I know I have a good seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm 220 pounds and my mare is 15.1 and maybe 1050 pounds. You're fine.


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I have a bit of a warped body image since gaining the weight so I appreciate the input. Tomorrow we will ride, wish us luck!


----------

